# rabies vaccine omission?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, its going to be 3 years soon since Uno has gotten his 3 year vaccine and by law I need to get another one to renew his license. I don't want to do it mainly because last time he had a bad reaction(itching, losing fur) to it and the shot left a large lump on his thigh which didn't go down for 4 months. I actually began to worry that it was a tumor. 

Is there a way to get around this vaccine if I can get a note from a vet saying that he's immuno compromised so I can still get his license?

ETA: well, I found a waiver form, so I guess my next step would be to talk to the vet and see if I can Uno out of it. 
http://www.avma.org/issues/policy/Annual-Rabies-Vaccination-Waiver-Form.pdf


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Have you seen this thread?
VERY interesting!!:thumb:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/9299-north-carolinas-rabies-laws.html
NC DPH: Rabies Control in North Carolina


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Just checking your states requirements real quick and it really does not state anything about exemptions. You may want to call your county and see if they allow for medical exceptions. It does not state you have to re vaccinate. There is no way I would vaccinate especially once there was a reaction.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

*cough* just don't get it done *cough*

I suppose, i just don't care what the law has to say about it... Tobi's been due for his for a year now, and i haven't had it done. My vet has also not said anything, and we've been in for regular checkups and such, and I've told them that we don't plan anymore vaccinations of any kind, he's not against it. Can the gestapo come to your house and take your dog for not being immunized on time? :heh:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My main concern is that few years ago, Uno bit a maintenance man that came unto our property. I didn't have his rabies up to date and he had to be quarantined for 10 days (I had to pay for boarding and booster shot). So if this were to happen again, I don't want to land in hot water.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> My main concern is that few years ago, Uno bit a maintenance man that came unto our property. I didn't have his rabies up to date and he had to be quarantined for 10 days (I had to pay for boarding and booster shot). So if this were to happen again, I don't want to land in hot water.


I'm sure there is a way to falsify records, become friends with a vet tech :heh:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Maddie only got hers because she had to have surgery. Other then that, I don't plan on vaccinating. None of my dogs are licensed either... not really something that gets checked up on at all. There are more important things for the city to spend money on so they never enforce.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking at the same problem soon. Rosey's expires next Aug or Sept and I'm wondering what to do. I think MA allows exemptions, but only if there is a medical reason. Rosey has never had an obvious reaction to a vaccine, so it would be hard for me to get that. I did find a lab online that does Rabies titers, and I'm wondering if my vet would allow that in lieu of the actual vaccine. If not, I'll just search around until I find a vet that does  



RedneckCowgirl said:


> None of my dogs are licensed either... not really something that gets checked up on at all. There are more important things for the city to spend money on so they never enforce.


Same here. Our animal control sends out one reminder, and thats it. I have never once gotten a fee for not licensing her. If she was found loose, that would be a different story, but she never leaves the yard unattended


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am pretty sure Quinn's last rabies vaccine is what started his downward spiral. You can request a waiver here, but they are almost always denied. The fines for not keeping your dog current on vaccines are hefty.I am debating what to do in 2 years when he is due. I guess I'll either titer and send a copy with a waiver request or go with what one of the doctors recommended (off the record) and get Quinn "off the radar".


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.nasphv.org/Documents/RabiesVacCert.pdf

Dunno if this would help :heh: Help me out Nat if this would pass!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

That document doesn't look like any I've seen used.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If we miss registration and rabies or do not register our dogs, the county here is down on you like a ton of bricks. However, the dog with AIHA was given a exception by our vet without the owner even knowing to ask.
Did the vet see the damage done to Uno after his last rabies shot?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

No, I wish I would have taken him in, but he was boarded at a different location with no vet on staff. I don't really want to falsify the documents either. I wonder if I can find a holistic vet around here and just ask them over the phone if they're ever done this for other clients.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so glad I live where there's no law about vaccinating for rabies. I dont vaccinate my dogs for rabies ever (and when there's been an average of less than one bat (and nothing else) with rabies a year in the last 15, I think I'm pretty safe


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Canada is looking better to me all the time.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Uno - the only way authorities could find out is if there was an incident in which Uno bites someone and that person calls Animal Control/presses charges. Since it has already happened once, it's best to CYA.

My understanding from my Vet in NC (who hates giving the rabies vaccine) is that it is extremely difficult in NC to qualify for the exemption. I'd love to hear how you fare should you try to get one.

Since you're hesitant to skip it, and assuming you can't get an exemption, the best answer seems to be postponing it for as long as you feel comfortable. If/when you do have it done, there might be some holistic things you can try to minimize the damage. I know some people give their dogs _thuja_ along with any vaccine, though most holistic vets say this isn't the right way to use _thuja_. If you're a fan of TCM, you can try acupuncture and cooling foods to counteract the heat from the vaccine. I'm sure Liz would know more (and be able to correct any of my mistakes!).

But basically, the rabies vaccine sucks, and there's little we can do about it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> Uno - the only way authorities could find out is if there was an incident in which Uno bites someone and that person calls Animal Control/presses charges. Since it has already happened once, it's best to CYA.
> 
> My understanding from my Vet in NC (who hates giving the rabies vaccine) is that it is extremely difficult in NC to qualify for the exemption. I'd love to hear how you fare should you try to get one.
> 
> ...


Fortunately... state parks don't require dogs to have proof of rabies vax :heh:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Lyssin is actually what you would give before and after a rabies shot. Thuja is indicated for the DHLPP vaccines individal or grouped together. Lyssin will not stop all rabies vaccine issues but will help mitigate many. If you have to vaccinate send me a PM and I will get you details as to frequency and dosage.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Nana52 said:


> Canada is looking better to me all the time.


Its not all of Canada that's mostly Rabies free. Most of the other provinces have it, and some have a big problem... However, I dont think it's law to vaccinate against it anywhere in Canada, but I could be wrong.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unfortunately in NC we have so many confirmed cases of rabies already this year that they are paranoid about vaccinating dogs when they don't have to be. Our county alone has had several cases and they required mandatory boosters or quarantines of any dogs that were even remotely near the rabid animals. Those that weren't quarantined were put to sleep. 

Rocky is due in September and he reacts to everything, including ivermectin so I have to figure out what to do about him. He'll probably have to become a fugitive like the rest of you!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You will be in good company. We actually hide in plain sight. We still train, go to classes, and show. I just don't board or go to dog parks. I don't like dog parks anyway, I prefer to schedule play dates.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Its not all of Canada that's mostly Rabies free. Most of the other provinces have it, and some have a big problem... However, I dont think it's law to vaccinate against it anywhere in Canada, but I could be wrong.


I don't think it is a law to vaccinate here in Newfoundland, either, but I have been known to be wrong once of twice. There haven't been any cases of rabies here in years and years and years, but there have been a handful of cases in foxes in northern Labrador over the past decade or two - likely coming from Quebec. There is not a big rabies problem here in Canada that I am aware of, but it still does happen, just like everywhere else.

I love living in NL, we don't have much of a problem with anything


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ontario and Quebec see something like 60 or so a year according to the site I was on. Alberta and NFL were two of the lowest.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Liz said:


> Lyssin is actually what you would give before and after a rabies shot. Thuja is indicated for the DHLPP vaccines individal or grouped together. Lyssin will not stop all rabies vaccine issues but will help mitigate many. If you have to vaccinate send me a PM and I will get you details as to frequency and dosage.


Just today I received a notice from my vet that Mateo is due for his first (3 year) rabies vaccine. Also, for a leptospirosis vaccine. I know rabies is mandatory, but I am going to push back against the lepto shot.... unless it's very, very necessary (?)

Anyway, thanks, Liz, for the info. Would you mind if I pm you for the details of frequency and dosage of Lyssin for Mateo?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Just today I received a notice from my vet that Mateo is due for his first (3 year) rabies vaccine. Also, for a leptospirosis vaccine. I know rabies is mandatory, but I am going to push back against the lepto shot.... unless it's very, very necessary (?)
> 
> Anyway, thanks, Liz, for the info. Would you mind if I pm you for the details of frequency and dosage of Lyssin for Mateo?


PLEASE do NOT get the lepto.
At the VERY least research for years before getting it for him!:wink:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

please PM me anytime.  I would definitely not give the Lepto. There is no need, incidences are very low. I believe the 2009-2010 stats were 30 cases in your area. It sounds high but take into account how many dogs live in the city.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Tux is due for his three year rabies in Dec, and I really do not want to get it for him. My vet seems pretty okay with me not getting other vaccines, but I have a feeling he might balk a little at my decision to skip the rabies. The holistic vet recommended I hold off on it, she told me it should be good for at least five years, and with Tux's atopy issues, I might want to consider holding off. So I think I will. I don't really think it will be a big deal, my family has never like registered our dogs for county licenses or anything, so it's not like I need it for that. And the chances of him biting someone are slim to nil, he would only do that if he was sick or something. I do like to get a yearly physical since I have Petplan insurance and I feel better about having the boys get physicals each year saying they are healthy in case I ever needed to use Petplan. But maybe I will just take Tux to the holistic vet in Dec and pay a bit more for a physical there, instead of dealing with my other vet possibly giving me the stink eye for skipping out on the rabies....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Liz-- thank you for the pm, with protocols et. al. However, I tried to send you another message but your storage space is full for any more messages. 

Just so you know, and may want to clear some space for new messages.

Such a popular lady...


----------



## Rustycar (Aug 10, 2012)

Liz said:


> Lyssin is actually what you would give before and after a rabies shot. Thuja is indicated for the DHLPP vaccines individal or grouped together. Lyssin will not stop all rabies vaccine issues but will help mitigate many. If you have to vaccinate send me a PM and I will get you details as to frequency and dosage.


Hi Liz, 

What do you recomend as a dose for a 4 month old. I have a 400 pill bottle of the lyssin in the 30c strenght. I do not want to vac for rabies, but can't talk my wife out of this. I like the IDEA of being legal, but many stories I've read/heard scare me on giving the vac. I have read from holistic vets 5 days of lyssin, on the 3rd day vac for rabies. I've also read 1 dose after vac. Even others say only give only if certain signs appear after vac. Again the actual bottle says Dietary Supplement. Sounds too good. Any advice would be welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Rustycar, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie and Nalah have seizures due to rabies shots. Titers for rabies are exceptable (but also $186) by law to get out of getting the rabies shot, but if they bite someone, it doesn't count. They would have to be quarantined. So my vet said don't worry about it. I'm also not giving it to Tucker. 

No shots here. I'm not sure what I would do if they bit someone. I wouldn't want them taken away from me for 10 days. I'll have to look more into ways to get around it. Maybe a note from my vet would suffice.


----------

